# iptables freeze computer

## GregerG

It's like this, everything was working fine, then I recompiled the kernel (which I have done many times before - this was also 'my' kernel)

but I removed the ipv6 support because I don't need it.

After that iptables freeze the computer totally and need a hard reset... even if I put the ipv6 back in it doesn't work...

I've also de-emerged iptables and re-emerged it... still same problem...

Syslog logs this: http://rfelektronik.se/bug.txt

But it doesn't mean much to me.

Perhaps someone here know what to do? 

I'm lost here, what's weird is that it used to work and that it doesn't work even when I put the support back in (it was the _only_ thing I changed in the kernel config)...

----------

## Ant P.

That crash seems to be happening in the IPv4 stuff (it says at the top it's in the iptable_mangle module), so ipv6 wouldn't make much difference either way.

Are you doing anything complicated with networking on that machine? First thing I'd suggest is to try disabling the IPSec code (unless you're using it); it's the PF_KEY and IP Transform (xfrm) config options.

----------

## GregerG

Now it seems to be working again, not sure which switch that did it... IPSec is still in there...

Thanks anyways!

----------

